# a good computer shop in bangalore



## adithya_s (Sep 12, 2007)

hi guys wanted to buy a comp..
i live in bangalore..
 so please anyone know which shop is good..
 it shud give good after sales service..
 preferably in sp road.. coz the sell everything in small margin..
 and give me the ph no as well

 thanks in advance


----------



## Neeraj Sahai (Jul 27, 2008)

adithya_s said:


> hi guys wanted to buy a comp..
> i live in bangalore..
> so please anyone know which shop is good..
> it shud give good after sales service..
> ...


www.swamipc.in and www.bwindia.com are two good sources of buying computers.  First one is the oldest online store and second one is the most comprehensive and the lowest priced one.  prices of sp road could be slightly lower but it works out very expensive since sp road guys are 100% cheaters.  they will somehow cheat you, whatever you may be upto.


----------



## raptorz (Jul 27, 2008)

If you know about the current products and their prices, you can bargain and get the best price..

If you do know much about computers, you will surely get duped.


----------



## marshallz (Dec 16, 2008)

exactly  raptor.. the shops on the ground floor in s.p.road pay a rent of 80k ..and they buy on credit from wholesellers..no wonder they cheat lie and do every thing to make sales so they can clear pending payments by end of day.. but of all my 8 years i spent in that market i feel this guy (megatron infosystems) on first floor next to ganesh video is is honest , gives good advice on any item my friends buy and is reasonably priced..


----------



## desiibond (Dec 16, 2008)

@neeraj and marhallz, before buying something in places like SP Road, you need to have minimum knowledge about the product that you want to buy.

Me and my friends bought lot of stuff from SP Road for the past 5yrs and we rely on dealers like Golcha, Ankit and Railton. We were never cheated. You need to know which shops are good.

Golcha is an ISO certified trader and how the people there are technical too. If you think ground floor shops in SP road are paying hefty rents, how much will stores like Compuer warehouse in MG road pay as rent every month??

Please don't create such opinions just coz you think so. 

@adithya, shops at SP Road are dealers for hardware and support from product will be from the RMA centres and not from these guys. If the problem comes up inside a week or so, these guys will take care of it else you need to go to the service center of the manufacturer.

If you want support and sales from same store, go to Computer Warehouse in MG Road. You need to pay a little bit more and make sure that he takes care of your PC's problems instead of you running around for solution.

And oh, btw, I check that swamipc site.

Motherboard section has all the crap mobo's.

E6750 is sold for 8k and E6850 is sold for 12k. Q6600 is sold for 12.5, amd 4800+ is sold for 5k, phenom 9550 sold for 10k. Taxes extra. Isn't this called cheating. 2k-3k more on every product and add to that taxes.

and oh, look at this

SEAGATE 1TB SATA HARD DISK: 11k.

It's price everywhere else is around 6k.


----------



## marshallz (Dec 22, 2008)

ya desiibond... most of them dont keep stocks in shops..they only keep fast moving goods cuz prices fluctuate almost everyday..and the margin of profit it hardly 40-50 rupees...golcha ankit railton sahara i.t.gain are all fine but the most wise guy i found was this guy on first floor opp railton.. megatron infosystems, within a short span of time he became a wholeseller and supplies to corporates and the shops below in the market... in the shop he also sells at retail quantity.. and guess what ? i think he's gonna spread his sales online by jan, thats what he told me last week when i bought a acer laptop for ma cousin from him..i mean which shop in s.p.road has product catalogue on web..



desiibond said:


> @neeraj and marhallz, before buying something in places like SP Road, you need to have minimum knowledge about the product that you want to buy.
> 
> Me and my friends bought lot of stuff from SP Road for the past 5yrs and we rely on dealers like Golcha, Ankit and Railton. We were never cheated. You need to know which shops are good.
> 
> ...


----------



## calvin_rath (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi there - I have found this guy to be really good when dealing with assembled computers. The computer shop has built up a good reputation over the years...

*www.mycitybuddy.com/biz.do?id=4988

Check it out.


----------



## Neeraj Sahai (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi
Try Computer Warehouse in MG Road and Binary World in Malleshwaram.  They are present online also.  These two are the Best Places to Buy Computers and stuff from.  www.computerwarehousepricelist.com and www.bwindia.net are their websites.
Never ever go to SP Road, those people are 100% Deceitful.


----------

